# Spot Algae



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi,

This is my first post here, but I've reading some of the advice here when I've had time.

Here's the situation:
I recently purchased a used 30G plexi tank from someone selling their tank on craigslist. I picked it up from them on Saturday and spent the better half of the afternoon cleaning out the tank and prepping it to replace a 10G tank that I've had set up for awhile.

The problem I have is that there is a large buildup of spot algae (the hard to remove stuff) on the sides of the plexi. I want to remove it completely without scratching up the plexi. I know that the scratches will likely not be noticeable when the tank is filled (as is the case now), but I'd like to preserve it as much as possible. Any ideas on how to remedy? I've never really had a problem with this kind of algae before in my own tank.

Fauna: 4 rasboras, 8 amano shrimp, 1 oto, 2 siamese algae-eating sharks, 2 khuli loaches (the last 4 fish are from the original owner), and a ton snails with spiraling conical shells which burrow into the substrate (i think this is where they are, cuz i hardly see them, and i know there are a ton of them--at least a good 2 dozen or more).

Flora: java moss, java fern (lace, narrow and regular), a second type of moss that i've been unable to id, shinnersia rivularis, crypts (dont' know which variety), and some grass types.

For the time being, I'm not dosing with ferts or making any other changes until things have settled down. Are the algae eating fish and inverts enough to clean off the algae on their own? Or will I need to find another method? Any advice would be helpful. Thanks.

rich


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I use a credit card to remove spot algae on the sides of my aquariums.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Kent makes a line of scrapers that are great for removing green spot algae, make sure to get the one made for plexiglass.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Upping the CO2 and PO4 takes care of things with GS algae.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

